# Very Soon...



## KyushuCalanthe (Apr 5, 2010)

C. japonicum and formosanum today


----------



## luis (Apr 5, 2010)

*Fantástic!*

Fantastic Tom they look great! Continue to post! Thank's


----------



## cnycharles (Apr 5, 2010)

funny how the leaves look like they were browsed back when emerging; you don't have any deer or rabbits around there, do you? (smile) or maybe the tips were trimmed back to make sure the buds didn't rot or something?


----------



## Hakone (Apr 5, 2010)

Hello Tom,
very nice


----------



## parvi_17 (Apr 5, 2010)

Looking forward to seeing those open!


----------



## NYEric (Apr 5, 2010)

cnycharles said:


> you don't have any deer or rabbits around there, do you?



I was thinking the same thing, how those leaves would be nibbled on here!


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Apr 5, 2010)

NYEric said:


> I was thinking the same thing, how those leaves would be nibbled on here!



I live on the eves of a city of over 2 million people, not the country. However, just "over the hill" so to speak are tons of deer. This growing area is surrounded by a mesh fence as well in an attempt at keeping wild hogs out. This isn't actually my yard, but a neighbor's, and he has dog too which seems to keep animals at bay. His yard is at the base of a small series of hills that are continuous with the local mountains, so wild boar, deer, raccoon-dogs (tanuki), and the occasional monkey are around, but rarely come down into the human dominated areas.

Will post more pics as they develop. Calanthe also are in bud now and will be flowering presently.


----------



## Jorch (Apr 5, 2010)

Exciting!! Can't wait for the updates and pix of the Calathes


----------



## Kevin (Apr 5, 2010)

KyushuCalanthe said:


> so wild boar, deer, raccoon-dogs (tanuki), and the occasional monkey are around, but rarely come down into the human dominated areas.



Monkeys?! We have to deal with just Rabbits here. How would you protect against monkeys, if they should get that close?


----------



## smartie2000 (Apr 5, 2010)

these leaves are very beautiful


----------



## Dido (Apr 6, 2010)

Beautifull plants. Please post again.


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Apr 6, 2010)

Kevin said:


> Monkeys?! We have to deal with just Rabbits here. How would you protect against monkeys, if they should get that close?



Rarely do they come into the neighborhood. I've lived here 5 and half years an not seen one yet. They are aggressive though and should be avoided.


----------



## NYEric (Apr 6, 2010)

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tanuki
I had to look it up!


----------



## Dido (Apr 6, 2010)

Can send you some. We have them since 3 years in germany in my region too. 
And can give you some racon for free. 
I mostly have problems with the cats of my wife. 
They really like the nice soil to do ..... . You know what I mean. 
And my parents dog next door he like to put his bones in the soil, he killed a kentuckiense last year before i made a new fance there. 

Dont forget about the snails. I just started to feed them very well.


----------



## NYEric (Apr 6, 2010)

My ex-girlfriend used to say that they had less squirrels or other small wildlife in Germany than in the US because people hunted and ate them all!


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Apr 6, 2010)

First C. formosanum in flower


----------



## cnycharles (Apr 6, 2010)

cool. nice pictures, too


----------



## Paph_LdyMacBeth (Apr 6, 2010)

Man...that's pretty!


----------



## parvi_17 (Apr 6, 2010)

So, so beautiful!


----------



## Jorch (Apr 6, 2010)

It's beautiful!!


----------



## Yoyo_Jo (Apr 6, 2010)

That's gorgeous! :clap:


----------



## smartie2000 (Apr 7, 2010)

:drool: amazing sight


----------



## Dido (Apr 7, 2010)

Wow really beautifull and amazing.
The colour beems me up


----------



## goldenrose (Apr 7, 2010)

:drool: :drool: WOO HOO! Keep them comin'! :clap: :clap:


----------



## NYEric (Apr 8, 2010)

Excellent! Thanx for posting.


----------



## biothanasis (Apr 8, 2010)

Great flowers!!! Thank you for sharing Tom!


----------

